
Facebook Prepares To Launch FriendFeed “Like” Feature - peter123
http://www.allfacebook.com/2009/01/facebook-friendfeed-like/
======
kwamenum86
Please forgive my ignorance...but what does the FriendFeed "Like" feature do?

~~~
chris24
Essentially it allows you to favorite an item to refer back to later. It's
like Twitter favorites, but beside each item, it also shows who 'liked' it.

~~~
thwarted
Twitter favorites are pretty much hidden and have almost zero social
component. On twitter, favorites are tantamount to me printing out my
browser's bookmarks list and posting it on my front door.

FF likes communicates that you are interested in an item to the FF system, the
poster, and other people who come across it. Activity on things you like reset
their freshness (for you) so you don't need to go hunting for things that have
had activity. The poster can immediately see if people are tracking activity
on something, and get a feel for other's responses to their entries. And as
for other people seeing who has liked what, I've found other interesting
people to follow more closely based on their name showing up in the like list.
When start seeing someone's name pop up often, it's a way to learn what they
are interested in (other than from their own posts, of course).

------
AndrewWarner
Facebook has a history to incorporating other sites' features. When Twitter
got big, they created added "status". We should all do that with our
companies.

~~~
peter123
Not just facebook... every other company in silicon valley is doing that. Even
google's adwords was first invented by overture. Latest eg. Palm Pre (and 15
other smartphones) incorporating iPhone UI elements.

~~~
DaniFong
In overture, you could buy the search results, though. Apparently, the
founders looked at that and said "don't be evil."

~~~
catch23
you can do that in yahoo if you're in the know... yahoo owns the famous
overture patent so that may be why.

------
senthil_rajasek
my guess would be "rooms", they badly need it...

